# Midwest Sportsman (C/O/D)



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an fyi that the Central Ohio Division will be fishing at Griggs this Wednsday . See everyone there .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

So the old lady is still gonna let you fish?    You better bring it on Weds, especially after having her trash talking like that  See ya weds. I am off to fish Alum now...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

You guys going to fish tuesday and sore mouth all your fish for wednesday? If you don't I will. Haa haa Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

After catchin all those pike in Canada, bringin in a "GreenFish" outta be a piece of cake...I hope. I'm ready for Wednesday I'll pick up Phil's slack, I owe him anyway from Alum!


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Well Phil, adam and I left all the big fish in Griggs so we can weigh them in tomorrow. All I know is ill be running a little because I could not find them tonight in my usaul spots (like i have good spots, LOL). But I cant wait to fish tomorrow, Harry and I are gonna bring a few to the scale.. we got some points to catch up on. 

Greenfish - How was your trip.. Canada must have spoiled you, its gonna be dissapointing to come back here and fish now. anyway, ill see ya tomorrow. Good luck to you and Phil. 

Nick


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an FYI , shirts are not in yet , but should definatly be in by next tourny .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to every-one that came out tonight . Here are the results .

1st pl. -- Carver/Jackson -- 5 fish at 7.97#
2nd pl. -- Eichensehr/Huenke -- 3 fish at 4.67#
3rd pl. -- De Francisco/Johnson -- 2 fish at 2.04#
4th pl -- Le Valley/Shaheen -- 1 fish at 1.03#
BB -- Carver/Jackson -- 2.08#

Here are the Y/T/D point totals also 
Le Valley / Shaheen - 271
Vance / Vance - 267
Waring / Waring - 206
Eichensehr / Huenke - 219
Ingram / Sherman - 272
De Francisco / Johnson - 281
Carver / Jackson - 324

Fish were hitting very light this evening . If you werent a line watcher , you may as well have forgot even trying . See every-one at Alum Creek in 2 weeks .


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Good Tournament!! The fish were biting, we missed two keepers that woulda put us closer to the top but im happy with second and some points. 

Nick


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I just got back from Alum, figured I better get a jump on the next tourny. Caught about 7 smallies only 1 or 2 would have measured though. I have some other spots I want to try before then. The fish came off the North side of the Cheshire rd bridge. Got interviewed by a Fishing Survey guy. He was cool...Not as much help as I would have thought him to be though. He said the biggest fish he has been hearing about have came from 36-37. Found a way of rigging tubes that better suits my fishing style  so hopefully I will get things under control...Good luck at Pleasant Hill tomm. One of you give me a call to let me know how things turn out. Hopefully Phil will get his trophy...


----------

